
New A.I. Tool for Web Designers (heyleia.com) - donclark
An email from Tim Roberts &lt;marchand@vybesoftware.com&gt;:<p>My name is Mitch, and I&#x27;m the marketing director here at Vybe Software. We&#x27;ve recently created a tool specifically for web design companies like yours, and we&#x27;d like to pay you to use it. It&#x27;s called Leia, and it uses A.I. to build, publish, and host websites.<p>Since June, we alone have added over 25,000 active hosting clients with Leia. Our current focus is now on establishing partnerships with creative agencies like yours who excel in the customer-relationship side of this space. We have no doubt that Leia will save you guys some development time, increase the number of clients you can take on, and add some more volume to your residual income.<p>I&#x27;d love to learn a bit more about you to see if this might be a good fit. Do you have time for a quick 15-minute call on Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday this week?<p>Thanks,
Mitch<p>Mitch Marchand
Director of Marketing
P: 603-867-1558<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;heyleia.com&#x2F;
======
donclark
Its not clear how much they are paying, and what is required. They also did
not provide any data to backup their claims of their product providing more
revenue for your business. Im curious about what it cannot do. Can it do:
shopping cart, what types of payment, security, ease of editing once a site is
live, etc?

You may be curious to ask them the questions above - and more details about
how the AI and the tool works. I dont think you could fit all that in a 15min
call.

Why do they not provide any examples of websites that they have created?

------
sharemywin
The pricing screen didn't scroll when I went to it. so I couldn't see the
pricing. Also, when it asked for a captcha I wasn't able to enter it.

